# Idaho's Paph Collection



## IdahoOrchid (Feb 10, 2007)

and some information on each one too, when available. If you can help fill in the missing info or offer corrections, I would appreciate it.

This time last year I did not have a single one of these!:evil: 

paph name
plant size
paph group
light
temp
bloom time
calcium yes/no

The biggest change that you will notice is the ratio of species/primaries to complex has gotten larger!!! I just love the species so far.


*Paph Species*

Paph barbigerum ('Tom Thumb' x 'Select') _waiting for arrival_
0-1-1
Paph bargigerum compot
0-0-1
Paphiopedilum
Low to medium light
Intermediate Temp
Spring - Summer blooming
Calcium - Yes

Paph belatulum(3) _waiting for arrival_
0-0-1

Paph charlesworthii
3-2-0
Paph charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half & Half') _waiting for arrival_
0-1-0
Paph charlesworthii ('Half & Half' x 'Hidden Surprise') compot
0-0-1
Paphiopedilum
Low to medium light
cool - Intermediate Temp
Fall - Winter blooming
Calcium - Yes

Paph delenatii #1242 (#8 x TP36) (2)
0-0-1
Parvisepalum
medium light
Warm Temp
Spring - Summer blooming
Calcium - No

Paph esquirolei
0-1-1
Paphiopedilum
Low to medium light possible
Cool - Intermediate Temp possible
Winter - Spring blooming possible
Calcium - Yes

Paph exul ‘Corky’ AM/AOS (x self)
0-1-2
Paphiopedilum
medium light
Intermediate - Warm Temp
Summer blooming
Calcium - Yes

Paph gardneri _waiting for arrival_

Paph glaucophyllum (‘Williams’ x #4)
1-0-1
Cochlopetalum
Low to medium light
Intermediate - Warm Temp
Summer blooming
Calcium - Yes

Paph gratrixianum
0-1-2
Paphiopedilum
Low to medium light
Intermediate Temp
Spring - Summer blooming
Calcium - No

Paph henryanum x henryanum
0-1-0
Paphiopedilum
Low to medium light
Intermediate Temp
Summer - Fall blooming
Calcium - No

Paph hirsutissimum
0-1-1
Paphiopedilum
Low to medium light possible
Cool - Intermediate Temp possible
Spring blooming possible
Calcium - Yes

Paph insigne #2
0-1-1
Paphiopedilum
Intermediate
Cool off to initiate flowering
Calcium - Yes

Paph insigne var. sanderai (x self)
0-4-1
Paphiopedilum
Intermediate
Cool off to initiate flowering
Calcium - Yes

Paph liemianum (‘#3’ x ‘#1’)
1-0-0
Cochlopetalum
Calcium - Yes

Paph lowii (‘Cold Mountain’ x ‘Too Goo Doo’)
0-1-0
Paph lowii ‘Princehouse’
1-0-1
Pardalopetalum
Low to medium light
Intermediate - Warm Temp
Spring - Summer blooming
Calcium - Rarely

Paph malipoence #1178 (x self)
0-0-1
Barbata
Parvisepalum
Low to medium light
Intermediate - Warm Temp
Spring - Summer blooming
Calcium - Yes

Paph moquettianum (‘W.J.’ x ‘Big Chuck’)
0-1-0
Cochlopetalum
Low light
Warm Temp
Summer blooming

Paph philippinense
0-1-1
Coryopetalum
Low to medium light
Intermediate - Warm Temp
Spring - Summer blooming
Calcium - Yes

Paph rothchildianum (‘Green Valley’ SM/TPS x ‘Fly Eagle’ AM/AOS)
0-1-0
Coryopetalum
medium - High light
Intermediate Temp
Spring blooming
Calcium - No

Paph sanderianum ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
0-1-0
Coryopetalum
Low to medium light
Intermediate - Warm Temp
Spring - Fall blooming
Calcium - Yes

Paph spicerianum (‘Mia Hua’ BM/TPS x sib) (3)
0-0-1
Paph spicerianum (‘Commander’ x ‘Acker’s Top Hat’)
0-2-1
Paphiopedilum
Low to medium light
Intermediate Temp
Fall blooming
Calcium - Yes

Paph sukhakulii
3-2-5
Barbata
Low to medium light
Intermediate - Warm Temp
Spring - Fall blooming
Calcium - No

Paph venustum (#1 x ‘Marji’s’)
0-0-1
Barbata
Low to medium light
Intermediate Temp
Fall blooming
Calcium - No

Phrag besseae (‘Bleeding Heart’ x ‘Colossal’)
1-0-1
Low to medium light
Intermediate Temp
Varies blooming

*Paphiopedilum Primary Hybrids*

Paph St. Swithin (phil. ‘Twister’ x roth. SVO’s Majestic’)
2-2-1?

Paph Prince Edward of York
0-1-2

Paph Michael Koopowitz ( phil. ‘#25’ x sand. ‘#4’)
0-1-1	

Paph Druid Spring
druryi x primulinum
1-1-0

Paph DePerle
primulinum flavum ‘Lehua Glow’ x deleatii ‘Dumbo’
1-3-0

Paph Sand Dollar
primulinum x bellatulum ‘Alba’
1-0-4

Paph Magic Lantern
micranthum x delenatii
0-1-0

*Paphiopedilum Complex Hybrids*
(all of these are available for sale/trade)

Paph Incantation x Shadow Magic
****Voodoo Magic x Red Maude = Incantation
****Via Quatal x Voodoo Magic = Shadow Magic
****1-0-2

Paph Via Sombrilla ‘God’s Gift’ x Via Vulcan Verde
****Yerba Buena x Honda Hall = Via Sombrilla
****Avine x Wallur = Via Vulcan Verde
****1-2-0

Paph Black Cherry x fairieanum
****Fremont Peak x Red Maude = Black Cherry
****2-0-1

Paph (Alma Gevaert x Tuxedo Junction) X Purple Velvet (2)
****Alma Gevaert x Tuxedo Junction = Ruby Sands
********lawrenceanum x Maudiae = Alma Gevaert
********sukhakulii x Procal = Tuxedo Junction
****Voodoo Magic x Fremont Peak = Purple Velvet
****1-0-1

Paph (Alma Gevaert x Tuxedo Junction) X (Black Cherry x Mario Palmieri)
****Alma Gevaert x Tuxedo Junction = Ruby Sands
********lawrenceanum x Maudiae = Alma Gevaert
********sukhakulii x Procal = Tuxedo Junction
****Fremont Peak x Red Maude = Black Cherry
****Emerald x callosum = Mario Palmieri
****1-0-1

Paph (Alma Gevaert x Janet Kunkle) x Lauren
****lawrenceanum x Maudiae = Alma Gevaert
****Memoria Allegria Gutierrez x Maudiae = Janet Kunkle
****lawrenceanum x Specrum = Lauren
****0-1-0

Paph Eric Meng 
****Almenii x Holdenii
********Alma Gevaert x Holdenii = Almenii
********callosum x Maudiae = Holdenii
****1-0-1

Paph Warmest Regards
****Sarella x spicerianum
********Hellas x Lady Sara = Sarella
****0-0-1

Paph charlesworthii x Via Avila Beach
****Avine x Hellas = Via Avila Beach
****1-0-2


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2007)

Addicted!


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello, I am Steven and I am an addicted Species Snob.

This is where I grow all of my paphs right now, except the ones that are in bloom. They go on the counter by the sink so my wife can see why I spent so much on them (well, she doesen't REALLY know how much I spent! :evil: ).

Just finished blooming were the Incantation x Shadow Magic and the charlesworthii x Via Avila Beach. Up and coming are the St. Swithin (two spikes), lowii 'Princehouse' x sib, liemianum, glaucophyllum and newly discovered yesterday while watering is DePerle!!! The moquettianum is on spike watch, but I think it is probably a new leaf, which is just fine too since it means I am doing SOMETHING right.

Just to be sure you know, the first three came in spike from their previous locations.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice growing area!  Do you have a picture of the charlesworthii x Via Avila Beach flower?


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes he posted that one and it was the noID that he got IDed
Here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2419


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2007)

If I can offer some suggestions:

I would give the exul and philipinnense high light. Lowii can also go towards the high end.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 11, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> Yes he posted that one and it was the noID that he got IDed
> Here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2419



Thanks, Smartie!


----------



## Heather (Feb 11, 2007)

you've got a nice start to that collection, and I like how you are organizing it. 

~H <-----anal.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Feb 11, 2007)

Heather said:


> you've got a nice start to that collection, and I like how you are organizing it.
> 
> ~H <-----anal.



I know someone on a different forum who has even more information than I have and she is adding something I have that she did not have.

I REFUSE to record plant costs. THAT would be WAY too incriminating - and depressing if I had to sell for less than paid.


----------



## Heather (Feb 11, 2007)

When you get to the point where you have a dedicated database with a film of each plant's progress and award records, we can talk about who's more anal.


----------

